

Ask HN: How to protect our websites from DDOS Attack? - techaddict009

Github probably has the worlds best resource of developers, data centers and technology still they are not able to successfully able to control the DDOS attack, how can normal Startups control themselves then?
======
jnazario
github has a lot of constraints due to their size and services, most startups
don't have those same issues.

cloudflare is a good way to do it on the cheap. as revenue comes in, you can
either do internal, self-hosted mitigations and the like, or you can go with
cloud mitigation providers. both cost a bunch and require significant
IT/operations spending and staffing (self-hosted more so) to afford it and
make it possible.

once your at a sizable pipe to your upstream provider(s), talk to them to find
out where to call BEFORE an attack occurs, figure out how to navigate their
offers as needed QUICKLY and efficiently to keep your service outage
minimized, and see what it will cost you. almost every big ISP does this.

if all you do is buy a firewall, so what - your pipe will still fill up.
that's why you need the upstream ISP.

in short, it's not cheap or easy but do this NOW before you need to.

if you're cloud hosted - e.g. DO, AWS, Azure, etc - look at your terms of
service and call your account manager and find out what they can do for you
and what it costs. again, do it before hand.

